# php funktion mit JavaScript aufrufen



## noisy (15. August 2002)

MoinMoin!

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es moeglich ist eine php funktion
mit JavaScript aufrufen und wenn ja wie? Ich moechte bei
dem JS Event "onChange" einer SelectBox eine PHP Funktion 
aufrufen.

Danke im Voraus

Gruss Noisy


----------



## melmager (15. August 2002)

eigendlich nicht möglich
da php = serverseitig
javascript = clientseitig

du kanns aber oncklick per javascript aus werten und dann mit javascript eine neue php seite öffnen 

deine seite die natürlich die neue seite aufruft ist denn wech ...

könntes du damit leben?


----------

